# "Today" Cephapirin sodium & dosage?



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

We picked up the Today this morning, and my vet said it would be fine to use the Today for cattle. I just wonder how much you would recommend putting in each udder. Snow has had one side hard and the other has been fine until I tried to milk her after I did her warm compresses and massage treatment she was kicking her back leg quite a bit. I picked up some goat kid milk replacer and I am going to introduce that to Eve very slowly (or as slow as I can) because I am unsure as to whether or not Eve could have Snow's milk while on the Today treatment. It says it is not for "food" for 96 hours. Is this for humans or animals or both?

Thanks everyone, you have been such a huge help in all of this. I can't even turn to my "meat" goat friends and 4H leader because they are as they put it "dairy dumb". This board is great!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont think the kid should drink the milk if you give the Today.

as to the amount -- off top my head I think its the whole tube but I could be wrong on that.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

We have the kid replacement milk, so we are set on that. Do you think it would hurt if I did half and half on the tube?

The instructions say one tube per quarter on the cow, so maybe split that for a goat or just do two tubes per udder?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You would give half the tube in each side.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I give the entire tube per side and no she shouldn't be nursed...Good Luck!!


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok, we did the whole tube on one side. I talked to my vet and to the woman that had the buck and she gave me some great suggestions. It was pretty scary, but I did it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cool beans -- glad you got her treated


----------



## Williams19de (May 14, 2021)

Can the kid drink off the other teet if the medicated side is taped up?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

prebiotic. Is an old thread.


----------

